# LiUTECH Screw compressor Dimensions Needed



## Rizwan.O (2 mo ago)

Dear all, we are facing a critical issue with our CFB Screw compressor. The bore size of seal end on the drive side is yet unknown. We have tried contacting the manufacturer, but they aren't replying.

Kindly help us in this regard. Any form of help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

